# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Overwhelming fatigue

## Coolkid

I have both Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue. I had a doctor diagnose me with them it is not my own feeling.

Lately (since the time change) I have been more fatigued than usual.
Perhaps it could be hormones too though because of my age.

Perhaps it could be the family health situation that is going on around me. (both parents have health issues and are in their 6os).

I just feel wiped out from the time I wake until I go to sleep which tends to be about 11:30 pm because for some reason I can not relax enough to fall asleep even though I might be in bed trying to fall asleep.

All I can say is thank goodness I do not have to worry about children (as I do not have any due to a different health issue).

At this time I do not have a job either (also due to the health issue) but I run back and forth from my house to my parents place quite often (they live about 35 minutes away).

----------


## Skippy

Damn, that really sucks. I myself have been diagnosed with both and it's really, really unpleasant.
I wish doctors could find out wtf causes such cuz yeah it really interferes with life, but I try n' do my best anyway.

----------


## Monowheat

My fiancÃ©e's mother has chronic fatigue and she gets totally wiped out sometimes. It sucks.  ::(:

----------


## Wonderfulgirl

I have fatigue issues too  :raining:

----------

